

Calca - Humane Symbolic Calculator for OS X and iOS - fortepianissimo
http://calca.io/

======
avolcano
Would really like to see a comparison between this and Soulver
([http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/](http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/)). Most
obvious differences are the lack of a two-column view and support for
Markdown, as well as support for function definitions, which I'm pretty sure
Soulver lacks.

~~~
crux
One feature that Soulver has that I would love to see in Calca is
combinatorics - you can do x choose y in Soulver.

~~~
praeclarum
Developer here, yep that was a bad omission. The worst part is I do that kind
of math all the time! You can count on it showing up in updates either as a
function or as syntax.

------
progre
Maybe someone reading this would be interested in my own calculator? Not as
fancy as Calca for sure, by it can do functions...

[https://github.com/prog-re/klak](https://github.com/prog-re/klak)

------
fortepianissimo
I would love to have this with Python syntax (possibly with support of numpy
and scipy).

~~~
samwillis
Have you seen the IPython Notebook?

[http://ipython.org/notebook.html](http://ipython.org/notebook.html)

I think it does what you want

------
shawnz
Wow! This seems amazingly complete for an iOS/OS X-only app that I've never
heard of before today. Is it based on some preexisting algebra system, or
totally from scratch? Regardless, it's very impressive.

~~~
praeclarum
It's from scratch C# code using Xamarin to build the UI layers for iOS/OS X.
Well, I also use a parser generator jayc which is based on jay which is a yacc
cc. Everything else is mine. It's a pretty standard Expression tree
implementation with a symbolic interpreter.

~~~
MoosePirate
Awesome product, I just bought it for my iPhone. Given that it's C# already,
any plans for a windows version? I often do these types of calculations in
excel at work, but this would be so handy.

------
japaget
See previous discussion at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6015148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6015148)

------
swah
And yet no Soulver for Windows... wink

